# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Još jedan poticaj dojenju

## branka1

Iako smo to već znali

http://www.totalportal.hr/article.php?article_id=197494

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Ali, uvijek je lijepo pročitati nova pozitivna saznanja od strane znanstvenika!
 :D

----------


## koryanshea

ma sve super ali uvijek me lupi neka saka u oko  :Sad: 



> Polovica ispitanih majki je bila ohrabrena da doji svoje bebe što duže, dok je druga polovica hranila bebe *uobičajenom hranom za bebe*.


 :Nope:

----------


## branka1

Ah...valjda su uzeli one koje su beć prije prešle na adaptirano  :Sad:  

Upravo me na posao zvala neka žena da joj preporučim nekakvu dohranu za bebu, neko adaptirano.
Pitam koliko je diuete staro, kaže 4-5 dana  :Sad:  
Uputila sam je na pedijatricu. Uopće se ne želim upuštati u to.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> ma sve super ali uvijek me lupi neka saka u oko 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Polovica ispitanih majki je bila ohrabrena da doji svoje bebe što duže, dok je druga polovica hranila bebe *uobičajenom hranom za bebe*.


A šta ćeš kad smo mi neobične. 

Svakodnevno to iščitavam i u očima susjeda, poznanika pa i bliže rodbine... Puno će vremena proći dok se to ne promijeni pa se valja zadovoljiti čestim istraživanjima koja idu nama neobičnima u prilog!  :D

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Ah...valjda su uzeli one koje su beć prije prešle na adaptirano  
> 
> Upravo me na posao zvala neka žena da joj preporučim nekakvu dohranu za bebu, neko adaptirano.
> Pitam koliko je diuete staro, kaže 4-5 dana  
> Uputila sam je na pedijatricu. Uopće se ne želim upuštati u to.


A biće jadna "nema mlijeka". Nadajmo se prodojećoj pedijatrici   :Sad:

----------


## kahna

Imate ovdje dosta na tu temu:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...nitivni+razvoj

U svakom slučaju  :D  :D  :D 
Svaka dobra vijest je dobrodošla a



> ma sve super ali uvijek me lupi neka saka u oko  
> Citat: 
> Polovica ispitanih majki je bila ohrabrena da doji svoje bebe što duže, dok je druga polovica hranila bebe *uobičajenom hranom za bebe.*


  :Nope:   :Nope:   :No-no:

----------


## ana.m

> ma sve super ali uvijek me lupi neka saka u oko 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Polovica ispitanih majki je bila ohrabrena da doji svoje bebe što duže, dok je druga polovica hranila bebe *uobičajenom hranom za bebe*.


Uf i ja sam baš ovo htjela boldati....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## branka1

> branka1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ah...valjda su uzeli one koje su beć prije prešle na adaptirano  
> 
> Upravo me na posao zvala neka žena da joj preporučim nekakvu dohranu za bebu, neko adaptirano.
> Pitam koliko je diuete staro, kaže 4-5 dana  
> Uputila sam je na pedijatricu. Uopće se ne želim upuštati u to.
> 
> ...


Da, nadajmo se.
Sudeći po iskustvima iz svoje okoline, slabe su mi nade.
Tak me svaki put štrecne kad mi tak netko dođe. Prije nekoliko mjeseci je došla jedna baka kupiti nešto za dohranu, ja se potrudila i malo joj pričala o dojenju, dala broj SOS-a, ona ga onda ostavila na recepturi. Toliko o tome koliko joj je stalo  :Sad:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

i ja sam postala oprezna kod savjeta jer sam od dobre prijateljice dobila pridjev "jehove" što se naravno odnosilo na nas sa foruma.

Ne mogu razumijeti koliko je jak taj obrambeni stav kod ljudi i od čega je taj zid koji su izgradili oko sebe, ne žele čuti  ništa vezano za dojenje jer evo kako i sam boldani dio članka kaže, oni se ponašaju uobičajeno i zašto bi se borili protiv vjetrenjača   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Riječanka

Gledam slike s dojenja u (kršitelj koda)ovom bistrou i želim čestitati na pravom načinu borbe. Da sam bliže i ja bih svoje cice rado izložila kao jedini pravi izbor prehrane. A dovela bih i svoja dva bistrića da pokažu i dokažu utjecaj dojenja na inteligenciju. Ipak, ne tako davno naišla sam i na rezultate istraživanja koja demantiraju navedeno, odnosno pobijanju tezu da su dojena djeca inteligentnija od nedojene. Ovo je istraživanje obuhvatilo djecu majki koje nisu dojile svu svoju djecu i pokazalo je da nema razlike u inteligenciji djeteta koje je i onog koje ista majka nije dojila. Naime, dokazali su da su dojena djeca općenito inteligentnija zato što su majke koje doje inteligentnije od onih koje ne doje, odnosno, među dojilicama je puno više inteligentnijih i obrazovanijih žena. Kako god to grubo zvučalo, tu možda leži odgovor na pitanje zašto je nekima tako teško prihvatiti dojenje, a pogotovo ono produženo. Nakon što sam to pročitala, u svojoj sam okolini naišla na potvrdu - što viši stupanj obrazovanja (znam da nije isključivi pokazatelj inteligencije!), to duži staž dojilje (nas tri doktorice znanosti svaka debelo prešla u treću godinu dojenja, dok mi prijateljice i poznanice sa srednjom stručnom spremom uredno "nemaju mlijeka" i imaju sve one "klasične probleme" zbog kojih ne mogu dojiti). Budući da nisam tip koji bi u nekom tako intimnom pitanju nametao svoje mišljenje, ja ostavljam da se one čude što još dojim i tješim time da nas ima još čudakinja koje smatraju da nema tvornice koja će proizvesti bolju hranu našoj djeci od nas samih. Molim vas, ne optužujte me za intelektualni snobizam, samo prenosim ono što sam pročitala i iskustvo iz svoje neposredne okoline, i jako dobro znam da ima i suprotnih primjera. Činjenica je, međutim, da žena s višim stupnjem obrazovanja često ima i bolju podršku okoline i druge socijalne uvjete koje joj omogućuju da ustraje u tom "neuobičajenom hranjenju".

----------


## ana.m

Mislim da ovo sa stručnom spremnom nema nikakve veze.
I baš me nekak živcira kad se to tako kategorizira.
"Ja imam VSS i magistra sam i kaj ti ja znam pa sam super i dojim..."  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Ja imam SSS i dojila sam dugo svoje prvo dijete, dojim i dojit ću još dugo svoje drugo dijete i stvarno ne kužim kakve to veze ima  :? .
A ja znam jako puno onih sa SSS koje doje, a opet i onih "pametnih" koje ne doje...
I da, one tam po Africi su svu pamet svjeta pobrale, pa zato sve doje i ne koriste AD.

----------


## a zakaj

> Nakon što sam to pročitala, u svojoj sam okolini naišla na potvrdu - što viši stupanj obrazovanja (znam da nije isključivi pokazatelj inteligencije!), to duži staž dojilje (nas tri doktorice znanosti svaka debelo prešla u treću godinu dojenja, dok mi prijateljice i poznanice sa srednjom stručnom spremom uredno "nemaju mlijeka" i imaju sve one "klasične probleme" zbog kojih ne mogu dojiti).


za nekog tako obrazovanog ocekivalo bi se da zna sto moze biti reprezentativni uzorak   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

cure, necemo se tako razgovarati, ne?  :Smile:  

mislim da o toj temi vec postoji topik.

a i u pravilniku se ne spominje ta teza  :Wink:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Pa Riječanka je samo iznijela još jedno istraživanje   :Smile:  
Ne se sekirate

Svi mi znamo SSS koje doje i ne doje, VSS koje doje i ne doje, ali mi ne provodimo istraživanja. 

*I da, one tam po Africi su svu pamet svjeta pobrale, pa zato sve doje i ne koriste AD.* - one sretnice (!) iz trećeg svijeta ne znaju za AD!

----------


## leonisa

cure, na zalost nije tako......  :Crying or Very sad: 
marketing tamo igra najprljaviju mogucu igru.

----------


## a zakaj

meni je jedna rijecankina recenica zazvucala ruzno, a ta nije izvedena iz nikakvog istrazivanja:



> Kako god to grubo zvučalo, tu možda leži odgovor na pitanje zašto je nekima tako teško prihvatiti dojenje, a pogotovo ono produženo.

----------


## pomikaki

u prosjeku, premda ne mora biti pravilo, obrazovaniji ljudi pa tako i majke više čitaju, istražuju, ne prihvaćaju savjet prve babe koja dođe vidjeti bebu i kaže možda nemaš mlijeka, možda ti je dijete gladno, pa slijedeće koja kaže možda ti mlijeko ne valja... probaj adaptirano. To se i meni dogodilo, ali nisam posumnjala ni trenutka jer sam bila informirana. Ali ženama kojima je pisana riječ općenito tlaka jedini je izvor informacija bliža okolina i rodbina, te pedijatar. A znamo što će tu najčešće čuti. Da, čak i od pedijatra. Da ja nisam imala informacije koje sam našla  na netu, sigurno bih sumnjala u sebe. Ne bih popustila odmah, jer i inače ne volim hranu u prahu i ostale kemije, ali bi ta nesigurnost utjecala na povećan stres, a time i na dojenje, i pitanje je kako bi to ispalo.

Ima naravno i primjera koji pobijaju ovu teoriju (ali ovaj potvrđuje teoriju o pedijatrima   :Grin:  ): s poznanicom koja je inače doktorica i želi specijalizirati pedijatriju, a rodila je približno kad i ja, našla sam se u šetnji kad su nam djeca imala 3-4 mj. Pa mi kaže - joj, ja sam je par puta nahranila adaptiranim jer me je dojenje jako iscrpljivalo. A obje smo na početku dojenja imale problem s viškom mlijeka. Moja je jedina želja prva dva mjeseca bila da me posiše petoro djece da se te cice isprazne. A kamo je išao njen višak mlijeka kad je djete natankala adaptiranim, osim ako onih par puta nije zapravo par puta dnevno???

----------


## leonisa

http://www.ibfan-africa.org/

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

(kršitelj koda)   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ana.m

Ne znam, meni je to generaliziranje jako ružno i nepotrebno.
Ja niti sam htjela ići na faks (osobno sam to smatrala tarčenjem svog dragocjenog vremena), niti sam nešto čudo knjiga pročitala.
A od kada sam prvi put bila trudna, sasvim mi je prirodno došlo da kada rodim želim dojiti svoje dijete, jer zašto bi nešto umjetno bilo bolje od onog prirodnog.

----------


## cuckalica

> ma sve super ali uvijek me lupi neka saka u oko 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Polovica ispitanih majki je bila ohrabrena da doji svoje bebe što duže, dok je druga polovica hranila bebe *uobičajenom hranom za bebe*.



i ja sam ovo prvo primjetila   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cuckalica

> u prosjeku, premda ne mora biti pravilo, obrazovaniji ljudi pa tako i majke više čitaju, istražuju, ne prihvaćaju savjet prve babe koja dođe vidjeti bebu i kaže možda nemaš mlijeka, možda ti je dijete gladno, pa slijedeće koja kaže možda ti mlijeko ne valja... probaj adaptirano.


a osim toga, babe manje pametuju obrazovanijim ljudima

----------


## jadranka605

http://www.totalportal.hr/article.php?article_id=198817
ovo je za mene vijest   :Heart: 
spominje se tamo neko mliko u prahu, al je ipak riječ o sirotištu...

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

:Heart:

----------


## kahna

Da je   :Heart:  
Ali i: prihvatila je hraniti bebe triju žena koje su, *zbog stresa, ostale bez mlijeka,*   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u prosjeku, premda ne mora biti pravilo, obrazovaniji ljudi pa tako i majke više čitaju, istražuju, ne prihvaćaju savjet prve babe koja dođe vidjeti bebu i kaže možda nemaš mlijeka, možda ti je dijete gladno, pa slijedeće koja kaže možda ti mlijeko ne valja... probaj adaptirano.
> 
> 
> a osim toga, babe manje pametuju obrazovanijim ljudima


o, ja sam sasvim fino obrazovana   :Grin:   pa sam se ušokirala koliki su pritisak neki ljudi stvarali na mene, i to dok mala vrišti zbog grčeva i ja ne znam što bih oni idu za mnom i govore takve stvari. Ili gladna je (a sise ko dve dinje, sve kaplju) ili daj joj čaja. Jedino što sam ja bila u potpunosti sigurna u sebe. Ne želim generalizirati, nije to zbog diplome, ima ih puno s diplomom (neke i  poznam) koje se jednostavno o tome ne informiraju. Ali radi se o statistici, a ne pojedinim slučajevima. Uostalom i među obrazovanim majkama je ta statistika zapravo porazna, iz mog vlastitog iskustva.

Ja znam da sam najveću sigurnost stekla isključivo na internetu. I to 99% na ovom forumu. A sad vi vidite koliki je postotak rodilja koje surfaju po netu. Ostale nemaju zbilja nikakvog oslonca. Meni nitko nije izričito rekao - samo ti doji, grčevi će brzo proći.

----------


## Riječanka

Drage moje, znala sam da će reakcije na moj post krenuti u ovom smjeru, iako mi zaista nije bila namjera kategorizirati niti polemizirati. Samo sam navela rezultate istraživanja i osobno iskustvo (ja sama nisam provodila istraživanje da bi moj uzorak trebao biti reprezentativan). Svaki pokušaj da se sad "opravdam" zbog napisanog ili ispričavam što sam eto dovela u vezu stupanj obrazovanja sa spremnošću da se odupre pritiscima okoline i zatraže dodatne informacije, mogao bi izazvati još goru reakciju, pa vas sve pozdravljam sa željom da štitite dojenje na način kako najbolje možete i znate.  :Kiss:

----------


## Honey

Ma bila je i jedna tema gdje je ženi njena pedijatrica rekla kako žene s diplomom rjeđe doje.

Mislim da smo isto tako zaključili da nema u tome pravila. Koga zanima djetetova dobrobit pokušat će se informirati, samo neki dobiju dobre informacije, a neki, uf, svakakve   :Mad:

----------


## branka1

jadro, 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=humanitarka

 :Kiss:

----------

